# Mon disque dur est déjà plein ?



## JoMac (5 Décembre 2004)

Voila, j'ai un eMac avec 80go d'espace disque mais partionné en 4 parties dont une spéciale OS+Applications (les autres sont pour fichiers audios, vidéos, images) de 40go et pourtant il ne me reste déjà plus que 3go d'espace disponible ! Je n'ai pourté rien installer d'énorme, j'ai l'ordi depuis même pas un mois, juste le temps de mettre photoshop, dreamweaver et office  

Je comprends rien


----------



## JoMac (5 Décembre 2004)

J'ai également fait le calcul dossier par dossier sur donc ce disque dur ou est installé Mac OS X et je n'atteinte pas les + de 35go utilisés : Fichiers cachés ? Qu'est ce qui peut faire ça sur Mac :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2004)

256 mo de ram... tu dois swapper souvent avec ça. Fais donc une recherche sur ta partition système avec ".swap" comme nom de fichier, tu risques de trouver des fichiers bien lourds.

Tu devrais utiliser onyx de temps à autre pour vider les caches et virer les fichiers swap.


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2004)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai également fait le calcul dossier par dossier sur donc ce disque dur ou est installé Mac OS X et je n'atteinte pas les + de 35go utilisés : Fichiers cachés ? Qu'est ce qui peut faire ça sur Mac :mouais:



Tu pourrais nous donner le détails de ces 4 partitions car c'est pas très clair... tu dis avoir 35 go d'utilisés mais où ? Sur le DD en entier ?


----------



## JoMac (5 Décembre 2004)

Alors sous les conseils de osxfacile:

DD 80GO
- partition OS de 40go dont plus de 35 déjà utilisée (la ou réside mon interogation)
- 3 partitions (Audio, Images & vidéos, divers sauvegardes) qui utilisent les 40go restant.

Alors j'ai le regret de dire que je suis débutant, donc jaipatoukompri, j'ai vraiment pas tout compris. Tu peux m'expliquer que sont ces fichiers, qu'est ce que je dois faire pour entretenir un minimum mon ordi, comment marche l'utilitaire onix, etc... parce que j'ai rien compris sur osxfacile.com :sleep:


----------



## JoMac (5 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 256 mo de ram... tu dois swapper souvent avec ça. Fais donc une recherche sur ta partition système avec ".swap" comme nom de fichier, tu risques de trouver des fichiers bien lourds.



Rien trouvé.


----------



## Dedalus (6 Décembre 2004)

Onyx (ou Coktail ou un autre de ces utilitaires) ne voit pas tous les caches. Pour donner un exemple, XPress6 crée de gigantesques caches invisibles dont le nom comporte « jaws » et qui gardent un double de tous les PDF haute définition générés par l'application. Pour ceux qui font de la Pao tous les jours, ça va vite. La semaine dernière, on a comme ça retrouvé 35 Go cachés sur le PM d'un ami. Et il n'avait que 256 Mo de swap !
Il faut de temps en temps utiliser un navigateur de fichiers qui montre un organigramme de l'espace disque, avec TOUS les fichiers cachés. OmnidiskSweeper le fait plus ou moins bien et est payant. Pour ma part, j'utilise JDiskReport, qui fait des graphiques camembert jusqu'à dix niveaux et donne toutes les infos souhaitables. C'est un logiciel multiplateformes et gratuit que je ne saurais trop recommander.

http://www.jgoodies.com/downloads/index.html

Avec ton disque de 80 Go il vaudrait mieux une seule partition, tu perdrais moins d'espace. J'ai chez moi un emac avec un DD de 160 Go qui marche un vrai bonheur depuis qu'il a une seule partition. Pense qu'une gravure de DVD immobilise déjà plus de 8 Go.


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Décembre 2004)

Quelques infos de plus ICI, sur macgé...

Sinon, une ligne dans le terminal suffit pour faire basculer l'affichage du Finder:
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles ON; killall Finder

ou

defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles OFF; killall Finder


les fameux fichiers cachés.... qui ne le sont qu'à des fins de convivialité


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Avec ton disque de 80 Go il vaudrait mieux une seule partition, tu perdrais moins d'espace. J'ai chez moi un emac avec un DD de 160 Go qui marche un vrai bonheur depuis qu'il a une seule partition. Pense qu'une gravure de DVD immobilise déjà plus de 8 Go.



Ca c'est qu'un avis, moi je préfère 2 partitions, comme ça en cas de système foireux ou je ne sais quel prise de tête, tu formates la partition système et tu as pas besoin de formater le disc en entier, c'est bcp plus pratique, mais bon y a les 2 écoles hein, je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas être catégorique. 

Par contre je sais pas où tu as lu qu'il fallait une partition système de 40 go ? 15 go me semblent largement suffisant mais bon...

Sinon OSX ne marche pas mieux avec un DD partitionné ou pas, ça c'est du flan 

Pour ONYX y a rien à comprendre, tu le lances, tu vas dans "automatiser", tu coches tout et tu appuies sur exécuter, 15-20 après le ménage est fait.

Sinon, pour gagner de la place lors d'une install d'osx il faut éviter d'installer toutes les langues et tous les drivers, ça peut te faire gagner 2 go.
Sinon tu peux toujours utiliser DELOCALIZER il est très efficace.

Tu fais du p2p également peut-être ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2004)

Il y aussi les fichiers console.log, j'en avais eu de plusieurs go parfois.

Ils sont ici, vérifie qu'il n'y en ai pas un qui soit volumineux :

bibliothèque>log>console>user


----------



## JoMac (6 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je sais pas où tu as lu qu'il fallait une partition système de 40 go ? 15 go me semblent largement suffisant mais bon...



Ben non justement, pour le coup on voit bien que les 40go ne suffisent pas si je ne peux pas nettoyer le cache... Je vais essayer de trouver une meilleure solution de partitionnage alors, ou repartir sur une seule comme avant mais bonjour à chaques fois les galeres de sauvegarde


----------



## Dedalus (6 Décembre 2004)

Les fichiers Jaws de XPress 6 sont plus dus à un bug (Il est connu) qu'à une nécessité de convivialité ! Et quand on choisit seulement l'affichage des invisibles par le Finder, on n'a pas toujours le temps d'ouvrir cinq niveaux de sous-dossiers. car les invisibles sont peut-être rendus visibles mais ils résident toujours dans leurs dossiers et sous-dossiers respectifs. Or les utilitaires de maintenance ne détruisent pas les caches des applications de troisième partie.
On ne connaît pas forcément tous les caches installés par toutes les applications.


----------



## quark67 (6 Décembre 2004)

Normal, car le fichier de mémoire virtuelle se nomme swapfile0 swapfile1 etc...
De surcroit, il s'agit d'éléments invisibles. Il faut donc préciser cela lors de la recherche, car celle-ci se fait par défaut sur les élements visibles.
Si tu utilise des logiciels de P2P, certains ont la facheuse tendance à créer des fichiers temporaires de la taille des fichiers que tu cherche à télécharger. Alors 250 Mo par çi et 500 Mo par là, ça finit par faire des Go.
En tout cas macOS X + les logiciels livrés avec ton ordinateur, ça ne dépasse pas les 7-8 Go. Il y a quelques milliers de fichiers invisibles dans des dossiers invisibles pour l'aspect UNIX du système, mais ça ne doit pas atteindre les 2 Go.
Bref, les 35 Go sont pour l'essentiel liés à ce que tu as installé toi-même sur l'ordinateur .

D'autre part, concernant les outils d'entretien, je te suggère le logiciel MacJanitor qui effecture les scripts de maintenance normalement effectués à 3 heure du matin, si le mac est allumé à ce moment-là.
Le plus simple est de te diriger vers cette ancienne page du site osxfacile, qui en parlait:
http://web.archive.org/web/20021211092311/www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html
Depuis, cette page a été modifiée, mais archive.org en a conservé la mémoire, heureusement.


----------



## Dedalus (6 Décembre 2004)

Il ne s'agit absolument pas de ce que j'ai installé, mais, je le répète, d'un double de tous les PDF haute définition (chacun faisant 50-80 Mo en moyenne, il s'agit de livres entiers) moulinés par XPress, qui a choisi pour la version 6 un autre module que Distiller. Personnellement, je distille plus de 20 Go de PDF par mois, bien plus ! 

Les logiciels de cataloguage installent aussi fréquemment des caches invisibles très volumineux, et surtout en OS 9

Et je ne vois absolument pas le rapport avec le P2P.


----------



## JoMac (6 Décembre 2004)

Et bien je ne pensais pas que Photoshop CS + Studio MX + Office Mac 2004 + Suite iLife + OS pouvaient faire 35go  Pour ce qui est du p2p, c'est clair que j'y ai pensé de suite, mais vu que je n'y passe pas bcp d'heures je trouvais ça bizare, j'ai donc vidé le dossier temporaire des fichiers en téléchargement mais j'ai pas gagné grand chose ?

Mais c'est quoi ce principe de "cache" sur Mac. Plus on utilise un logiciel, plus derriere, dans des dossier cachés, y'a de l'espace qui se perd ? Bon parce que je ne vois peut être que la partie visible de mon DD... Je suis débutant !


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2004)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> Ben non justement, pour le coup on voit bien que les 40go ne suffisent pas si je ne peux pas nettoyer le cache.



Oui sauf qu'on est pas censé prévoir de la place pour 30 go de swap ou autres fichiers invisibles, sinon on ne s'en sort pas.

Oui j'avais oublié de préciser que les fichiers .swap sont invisibles, donc précise le dans ta recherche sur le DD, en sélectionnant bien rechercher partout.


----------



## MarcMame (6 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est qu'un avis, moi je préfère 2 partitions, comme ça en cas de système foireux ou je ne sais quel prise de tête, tu formates la partition système et tu as pas besoin de formater le disc en entier, c'est bcp plus pratique, mais bon y a les 2 écoles hein, je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas être catégorique.
> 
> Par contre je sais pas où tu as lu qu'il fallait une partition système de 40 go ? 15 go me semblent largement suffisant mais bon...


Il faut prendre en compte le fait que toutes les iApps (applications d'origine Apple) et quelques autres doivent absolument être installées dans le dossier _Applications_ et donc sur la partition système. 
Si tu installes iLife au complet, les 3 DVD de banques de sons de Garage Band, DVD studio pro, FCP, Motion, Logic, les fichiers MP3 d'iTunes, etc... en plus du système X, 15Go ne suffiront plus, loin de là, et sans compter la création des fichiers de swap... 
Bref, faire des partitions : ok, mais il vaut mieux prévoir large pour la première....


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Il faut prendre en compte le fait que toutes les iApps (applications d'origine Apple) et quelques autres doivent absolument être installées dans le dossier _Applications_ et donc sur la partition système.
> Si tu installes iLife au complet, les 3 DVD de banques de sons de Garage Band, DVD studio pro, FCP, Motion, Logic, les fichiers MP3 d'iTunes, etc... en plus du système X, 15Go ne suffiront plus, loin de là, et sans compter la création des fichiers de swap...
> Bref, faire des partitions : ok, mais il vaut mieux prévoir large pour la première....



C'est vrai, c'est vrai, je le précise d'habitude, surtout que perso je ne me sert aucunement du dossier USER et que mes mp3 sont ailleurs, quand à Ilife, j'utilise le minimum, garage band est passé à la trappe depuis un bail


----------



## MarcMame (6 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est vrai, je le précise d'habitude, surtout que perso je ne me sert aucunement du dossier USER et que mes mp3 sont ailleurs, quand à Ilife, j'utilise le minimum, garage band est passé à la trappe depuis un bail


C'est une utilisation d'utilisateur averti qui necessite des modifications par rapport au fonctionnement par défaut. 
Le mode par défaut (applis dans le dossier "Applications" et fichiers dans le dossier "User") est celui de l'utilisateur de base. Cet utilisateur là va se trouver vite coincé si on lui conseille de  faire une partition système de 15Go !


----------



## JoMac (7 Décembre 2004)

*Bonjour à tous !*  

Me voici donc de retour avec un eMac formaté et plus qu'une seule partition de presque 80go.
Bon je n'ai finalement jamais compris d'ou étaient venus ces 35go sur ma partition principale, j'ai tout reinstallé et je suis pour le moment à 8go !

En effet j'utilise de temps en temps eDonkey2000 et je connais son principe de fonctionnement (avant même d'avoir téléchargé le fichier il prend déjà sa place finale) mais ça n'explique qu'une petite partie de tout cet espace bouffé sur mon disque dur... Enfin me voila reparti sur de nouvelles bases et j'espere pour longtemps car avec une seule partition, galere pour formater !

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait donc m'expliquer clairement comment bien entretenir un mac, qu'est ce que principe des "fichiers caches" qui ont l'air de bouffer un espace dingue, etc. Pour ma part j'ai téléchargé Onix car mon ordinateur n'est pas allumé 24h/24, que faut-il que j'utilise également ?

Comment faire pour supprimer totalement un logiciel de son ordinateur, je fais toujours une recherche au nom de ce programme avec le finder mais j'ai toujours peur qu'il reste des petits trucs invisibles ou non à un autre endroit... Je viens du monde pécé, il faut me comprendre  

*Merci et à bientôt !*


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2004)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour à tous !* Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait donc m'expliquer clairement comment bien entretenir un mac, qu'est ce que principe des "fichiers caches" qui ont l'air de bouffer un espace dingue, etc. Pour ma part j'ai téléchargé Onix car mon ordinateur n'est pas allumé 24h/24, que faut-il que j'utilise également ?
> 
> Comment faire pour supprimer totalement un logiciel de son ordinateur, je fais toujours une recherche au nom de ce programme avec le finder mais j'ai toujours peur qu'il reste des petits trucs invisibles ou non à un autre endroit... Je viens du monde pécé, il faut me comprendre
> 
> *Merci et à bientôt !*



- Passer ONYX et réparer les autorisations, c'est ce que fait 70 % des mac user, les autres ne font même jamais rien. ONYX moi je le règle comme sur l'image en bas, dans l'onglet "automatiser" (quelle est lente cette nouvelle version d'ONYX, c'est une horreur, je vais pas tarder de le virer ce soft).

- Pour les applications, les glisser dans la corbeille suffit dans 90 % des cas. Sinon il faut faire une recherche sur le DD, y a pas d'autres solution, à moins qu'en téléchargeant à nouveau l'application, tu aies un désinstallateur de fourni. Mais franchement, ça fait 2 ans que je fonctionne comme ça, je ne fais même pas de recherche sur le DD et j'ai pas de problèmes, c'est vraiment pas nécessaire. Je le fais à la rigueur si il y a un problème, un plug in qui est resté et qui se lance dans le vide, (plug-in suicidaire) rien de plus.


----------

